# Which cube should I buy (Buying them today)



## RubikCraze (Jan 6, 2009)

I have read so many pages of reviews and critiques that my face hurts with all the contradictions.

I am buying 
2x2x2
3x3x3
4x4x4
5x5x5
6x6x6
7x7x7

I need recommendation for each of these cubes with a link or some info where I can locate the cube. Well nvm about the 6x6x6 and 7x7x7 then because the only place to buy it is vcube, but i kinda wanna wait for the vcube 6b but that has been saying it was going to come out for liek 5 months now. So i holding off on 6x6x6. Scratch that.

These are going to be used for lightspeed-speedcubing. We are talking about solving these so fast it creates a rift in the space time continuum cause the cube to implode and substain a blackhole that sucks all the surronding area in a 2 mile radius into the abyss untill it becomes inactive. Yea.... 

As a reward I will give all helpful repliers +6 internets to their internets collection.


----------



## aliengrey (Jan 6, 2009)

RubikCraze said:


> I have read so many pages of reviews and critiques that my face hurts with all the contradictions.
> 
> I am buying
> 2x2x2
> ...



Get the Black V-Cube collection, an Eastsheen 2x2 and 4x4, and a Type A 3x3. Cube4You.com has all those except the V-Cubes. But it looks like you said you don't want the V-Cube6? Then I'd get just the V-Cube 7 and get an Eastsheen 5x5. But if you decide to get the 6, I'd get the whole V-Cube collection and skip the Eastsheen 5x5.


----------



## RubikCraze (Jan 6, 2009)

I saw on one site them talking about the site Puzl.co.uk or whatev and said that they sell a "competition standard cube" that is the best 3x3x3 know anything about that? And yea I dont think I want the 6x6x6. Every forum i go to its just like non stop complaining about it popping.


----------



## cookingfat (Jan 6, 2009)

full set of V cubes, Eastsheen 2x2 and 4x4, and a DIY 3x3. 3x3s seem to be personal preference, but type As are popular. 

Now can I have my 6 internets??


----------



## Bomber (Jan 6, 2009)

I will second that, the only 2x2 cubes that are really worth buying are EastSheen - you might want to know which version you want too.
Likewise with the 4x4, although you can get some good pre-tooled Rubik's Revenges you might as well be guaranteed a good one if you buy an EastSheen.
You may as well play it safe and get a Type A original, you can't really go wrong with them. 
The 5x5 is probably your biggest dilemma, you can choose the Rubik's, EastSheen, V-Cube or Meffert's. There appears to be a mutual agreement that the V-Cube 5 is the best of the 4 although you may want to save some money and buy the V-Cube 5,6 and 7 at the same time. However, if you are not buying the 6x6a you might want to buy an EastSheen and buy the 7x7 on its lonesome. 

As an afterthought, The V-Cube 6 does get better with age. It gradually starts to pop less - plus you can modify them to stop the clicking action. I personally don't know if that reduces popping but people seem to like it.

This link has a good comparison between a few popular cubes.
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1665


----------



## RubikCraze (Jan 6, 2009)

I am focusing on insanely fast 3x3x3 because im going for sub 20 second times. Currently at 3 minutes. I have high aspirations. I started last week and im goign crazy now. cant sit them down. So can someone give me like an exact link to a 3x3x3 i should buy? along with some lube too. I bought CRC heavy duty silicon spray and sprayed it on my store bought rubik cube. like instantly everything started locking up and sticking, it finally got really lose but looks like it eroded the cube alot.


AND +6 INTERNETS TO JOO AND JOO


----------



## ManSpider (Jan 6, 2009)

Search on ebay, there's some good diy cubes, also, look at cube4you.com.


----------



## aliengrey (Jan 6, 2009)

RubikCraze said:


> I saw on one site them talking about the site Puzl.co.uk or whatev and said that they sell a "competition standard cube" that is the best 3x3x3 know anything about that? And yea I dont think I want the 6x6x6. Every forum i go to its just like non stop complaining about it popping.



You just need to play with it a lot, mine almost never pops. And I've heard good things about Puzl's speed cubes, but they're rather expensive. =/ But as stated above, 3x3s are more personal preference, so if that's the one you want, go for it.


----------



## JTW2007 (Jan 6, 2009)

RubikCraze said:


> These are going to be used for lightspeed-speedcubing. We are talking about solving these so fast it creates a rift in the space time continuum cause the cube to implode and substain a blackhole that sucks all the surronding area in a 2 mile radius into the abyss untill it becomes inactive. Yea....



Well in that case...

V-cube 5 unless you have small hands
ES 2x2 and 4x4
I can't recommend a 3x3 because as we all know, it's a matter of preference, but I like type Cs.


----------



## ConnorCuber (Jan 6, 2009)

RubikCraze said:


> I am focusing on insanely fast 3x3x3 because im going for sub 20 second times. Currently at 3 minutes. I have high aspirations. I started last week and im goign crazy now. cant sit them down. So can someone give me like an exact link to a 3x3x3 i should buy? along with some lube too. I bought CRC heavy duty silicon spray and sprayed it on my store bought rubik cube. like instantly everything started locking up and sticking, it finally got really lose but looks like it eroded the cube alot.
> 
> 
> AND +6 INTERNETS TO JOO AND JOO



Ugh, if you are at 3 minutes, a fast cube will not get anywhere you * anywhere* near sub 20, trust me, you shouldn't care that much about a fast cube at your level.


----------



## byu (Jan 6, 2009)

ConnorCuber said:


> Ugh, if you are at 3 minutes, a fast cube will not get anywhere you * anywhere* near sub 20, trust me, you shouldn't care that much about a fast cube at your level.



I agree completely. A fast cube in my opinion will only help you once you have achieved times of less than 50 seconds perhaps, but with 3 minute times, getting a fast cube will bring you down to about 2 minutes 50 seconds, not even close to sub 20.

What you should care about is this, and this will help you make you faster with your current situation:

-Lubricate your cube
-Learn PLL algorithms
-Learn to do F2L quickly
-Practice with a timer (an online timer, a stackmat, whatever you have)
-Learn a fast method like Petrus or Fridrich (if you aren't already using one of them)


----------



## fanwuq (Jan 6, 2009)

RubikCraze said:


> I am focusing on insanely fast 3x3x3 because im going for sub 20 second times. Currently at 3 minutes. I have high aspirations.
> 
> AND +6 INTERNETS TO JOO AND JOO



ROF2L
I can sub-20 (single at least) on just about any cube with springs. It's very easy, even slow turning at about 3 tps. In fact, a while ago, I had several horrible 25 second solves on my favorite cubes in a row. Then, I picked up a really terrible store bought that can't cut corners and can't turn over 4tps. I somehow managed to get a sub-18 solve on it and stayed sub-23 afterwards for a few solves until my hand started to hurt. I did not start lubing my cubes until I was sub-30 and it didn't decrease my times. It just made it less tiring so I can cube longer and execute faster.
And WTF2L
What do you mean by +6 internets? Do does than means "JOO" wins 6 months of free internet? Who is "JOO"?

At your situations, only:
According to Macky:
GO SLOW and LOOK AHEAD!!!
According to Arnaud:
Use the sexy moves!
According to Milán Baticz:
Practise, practise, practise.


----------



## Odin (Jan 6, 2009)

ConnorCuber said:


> RubikCraze said:
> 
> 
> > I am focusing on insanely fast 3x3x3 because im going for sub 20 second times. Currently at 3 minutes. I have high aspirations. I started last week and im goign crazy now. cant sit them down. So can someone give me like an exact link to a 3x3x3 i should buy? along with some lube too. I bought CRC heavy duty silicon spray and sprayed it on my store bought rubik cube. like instantly everything started locking up and sticking, it finally got really lose but looks like it eroded the cube alot.
> ...



I disagree, once i got a DIY i droped from 3 minutes to 1:15 in the first few days. (but now i use a great store bought and i have a insane average of 47seconds.)


----------



## JLarsen (Jan 7, 2009)

Odin said:


> ConnorCuber said:
> 
> 
> > RubikCraze said:
> ...


I will acredit 90% of that to practice, and 5% of the motivation to practice from getting a spiffy new cube, and the remaining 5% to the actual movement of the cube.


----------



## pcharles93 (Jan 7, 2009)

Odin said:


> ConnorCuber said:
> 
> 
> > RubikCraze said:
> ...



That's probably because you weren't even sub-1 yet. I remember my sup-60 days. I broke my PB so often I just stopped timing myself. Storeboughts can get you sub-20 times, but waiting for a DIY is completely up to you.


----------



## brunson (Jan 7, 2009)

I once got a new cube and went from six minutes to negative 3 seconds. It was a hybrid Type A with a vintage 1987 rubik's storebought core that had been bored out and relined, using Type C centers, type D corners except for one that I whittled from a chunk of wood my dad trimmed off the trunk of our christmas tree that year. 

That cube was so fast it would start solving itself unless you pinned it to the table. And when you did pick it up the faces turned faster than the speed of light, which is why you could solve it in negative time.

Seriously.


----------



## fanwuq (Jan 7, 2009)

brunson said:


> I once got a new cube and went from six minutes to negative 3 seconds. It was a hybrid Type A with a vintage 1987 rubik's storebought core that had been bored out and relined, using Type C centers, type D corners except for one that I whittled from a chunk of wood my dad trimmed off the trunk of our christmas tree that year.
> 
> That cube was so fast it would start solving itself unless you pinned it to the table. And when you did pick it up the faces turned faster than the speed of light, which is why you could solve it in negative time.
> 
> Seriously.





Derrick Eide scramble said:


> YEEEEEEEEEEEES!!! LOL!!! HAHA!!! WTF LOL OMG!!! HAHA LOL!!! !!! OMG HAHA!!! XD LOL XD!!! LOL HAHA LOL WOW!!! HAHA


----------



## JTW2007 (Jan 7, 2009)

Wouldn't negative time mean that time was going backwards? How could you move forward in the solve if time went backwards?


----------



## Odin (Jan 7, 2009)

Time Paradox!


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Jan 7, 2009)

For 3x3s, I got Type D with type A core.
Though I still haven't received mine yet, and I'm about 30 seconds.
Trust me, a better cube really won't help you unless you're already trying to do insane fingertricks on your cube and have good look ahead. At 3 minutes, I don't think so...

A better cube (once you have a decent storebought) will only help your times as your look ahead does. 
If you can turn the cube at 5 or 6 tps, but you don't know which turns to do, that won't help you.


----------



## bichettereds (Jan 7, 2009)

at 3 minutes... a fast 3x3 DIY wont really do much, now. But if your gonna buy all those other cubes you mine as well throw in a good 3x3 too. If hes determined to learn and get faster, hes gonna eventually get one anyway. 

I recommend the V Cube set (5x5, 6x6 and 7x7), ES 2x2 and 4x4 and a Type A. A type D with A core is nice too.


----------

